
Gödel, Escher, Bach - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del,_Escher,_Bach
======
timonoko
Very strange book at the time. Factual fact is that in 1970s recursion and
self-reference was abhorred. I even remember a lecturer in real-time control,
who clearly did not know what a subroutine was. His world view was a state-
machine with transition strings between states.

